# Corsa Extra max tire size?



## piippone (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello,

Questions to all you Eddy Merckx owners, perhaps not just regarding vintage Corsa Extra frames but other vintage models as well.

Any idea on how wide tires fit into these frames and forks? I've seen in some photos people fitting mudguards and skinny tires, so could something like 32 mm for riding in the snow fit? (without mudguards obviously)

BR


----------

